
The Apple iOS 9 Review - odago2
http://anandtech.com/show/9605/the-ios-9-review
======
Amorymeltzer
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10226157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10226157)

